# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  chand ki chahat

## opportunistic

is bazm mey pehli martaba apni aik tukbandi likh rahi hun. raey aur tanqeed ka intezar rahey ga.



chand ki chahat kerti ho
tum pagal larki lagti ho

wo dur falak pey rehta hey
tum kaheeN zameeN pey basti ho

sitarey us ke ham-dam heyN
kyuN baat naheeN samjhti ho?

wo pariyooN key daes ka basi
tum aam si surat lagti ho

wo tarq -e taaluq chahta hey
tum us ki refaqat chahti ho

kyuN raat bher neend naheeN ati
kis sooch meyN doobi rehti ho

jo tum pey beeti muhabbat meyN
us se kyuN naheeN kehti ho

khawaboN meyN khoi rehti ho
kyun mari mari phirti ho

chand sey baateyN kerti ho
raat ki banhooN meyN soti ho

yuN aas lagaey bethi ho
kyuN waqt bar-bad kerti ho

tum se kehna sab bey-qar
kisi ki baat sunti ho??

chand ki chahat kerti ho
tum pagal larki lagti ho

----------


## manni9

Hi Welcome here,
Well i like it very much :Smile:

----------


## opportunistic

Thanx for welcoming and the appreciation manni.

I just now realized we can only post poems of professional poets in this forum. Correct me moderator if i am wrong.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

NICE  :Big Grin:  and welcome

----------


## Zaheer

welcome to DT opportunistic.  :Smile: 

You can post any type of poetry professional or personal.

As for raey or tanqeed on this poem. me not fond of poetry but kabhi kabhi read kar leta houn. although i do not know the method how to balance the shares in poems. but read karte houy muj ko ager share balance na lug raha ho to try karta houn balance karne ki.

aap ki try achi hai. kuch shares ager na bhi shamil kiay jaain to poem complete rahe gi aur kuch shares ko balance kia jaa sakta hai mazeed.

main ne try ki hai, see it below.

kyun chand ki chahat kerti ho
tum ek pagal larki lagti ho

wo dur falak pey rehta hey
tum is zameeN pey basti ho

sitarey us ke ham-dam heyN
tum khud se baaten karti ho

wo pariyooN key daes ka basi
tum aam si surat lagti ho

wo tarq -e taaluq chahta hey
tum milnay ki baat karti ho

kyuN raat bher neend naheeN ati
tum khud per hi zulm karti ho

yuN hi aas lagaey bethi ho
tum waqt bar-bad kerti ho

kyun chand ki chahat kerti ho
tum ek pagal larki lagti ho

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin:  @ zaheer bhai....
ye C++ nahi hai.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## opportunistic

Miss sweet,

Thanx :Smile: 

Zaheer,

I apprecaite your comments. I like the changes that you made in second and third stanza and i am going to change it soon. Thanks for letting me know that i can also write my poetry in this section.

----------


## opportunistic

Miss sweet,

Thanx :Smile: 

Zaheer,

I apprecaite your comments. I like the changes that you made in second and third stanza and i am going to change it soon. Thanks for letting me know that i can also write my poetry in this section.  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

nice sharing.

Btw welcome here  :Smile: 

and keep sharing!

----------


## opportunistic

Thanx ash :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

Btw welcome here  :Smile: 
Nice poem but pehle pehal choti choti poems likhna start karo,i mean maximum 3or 4 stanzas.is se balance barqarar rehay ga and shair main bhi waza aay ga.

----------


## Qambar

Btw welcome here  :Smile: 
Nice poem but pehle pehal choti choti poems likhna start karo,i mean maximum 3or 4 stanzas.is se balance barqarar rehay ga and shair main bhi wazan aay ga.

----------


## pinkyraja

wow kool

----------


## opportunistic

Qambar,

Thanks for welcoming :Smile:  I willl try to write short poetry, for the sake of behr.

Pinky thanks for liking :Smile:

----------

